# The Crimson Depths- Metroid Orchestrated *My first post here :D*



## johan25 (Feb 3, 2011)

Nice job Sam, I really liked the first and last part, the mid part a bit less, but overall a very nice mockup and music.

What libs did you use on the choirs?


----------



## JohnG (Feb 3, 2011)

sounds great, Sam.

you owe it to yourself to get some better cello and violin samples; or maybe substitute with something like the strings in EW's SILK, which sound pretty cool and I think would work well with this.

Really good work though. I think your ability to build something gradually is unusually good for a new member; not sure if you're a new composer but it doesn't sound like it.

Well done.


----------



## ricother (Feb 5, 2011)

:shock: 

I specially enjoyed the rhythmic start. =o
Catches the listener's attention very easily o-[][]-o


----------



## Sam Dillard (Feb 9, 2011)

johan25 @ Thu Feb 03 said:


> Nice job Sam, I really liked the first and last part, the mid part a bit less, but overall a very nice mockup and music.
> 
> What libs did you use on the choirs?




Thanks for the comment, I use EWQLSO for all my main choir parts.

-Sam


----------



## JohnG (Feb 9, 2011)

Sam Dillard @ 8th February 2011 said:


> Just out of curiosity, what is wrong with the cello and violin samples? I use the Garritan Solo instruments, which I think sound great and always try to find a home for them. If there are any sound issues there, it is probably more due to my inability to use them effectively. I don't have EW Silk, but I'll be sure to check it out.



LA Scoring Strings or Hollywood Strings blow just about everything else away, in my opinion. Certainly, you would be able to hear a difference between them and a more entry-level product, if you have adequate monitoring -- speakers, cables, converters etc. 

Other people favour Vienna instruments, which also I think would be a big improvement over what I'm hearing. 

A lot of people are fond of saying "it's not the tools, it's the carpenter." I disagree. Once in a generation you get Charlie Parker, who could make anything sound great, but for most mortals having the best-sounding starting point is a good place to go. You won't catch James Newton Howard or Howard Shore or Thomas Newman using anything but the best -- why should we?


----------



## Sam Dillard (Feb 10, 2011)

JohnG @ Wed Feb 09 said:


> Sam Dillard @ 8th February 2011 said:
> 
> 
> > Just out of curiosity, what is wrong with the cello and violin samples? I use the Garritan Solo instruments, which I think sound great and always try to find a home for them. If there are any sound issues there, it is probably more due to my inability to use them effectively. I don't have EW Silk, but I'll be sure to check it out.
> ...



Thank you for the response, and I do agree that having good tools can be important. Although some of my favorite tunes were composed for old video games which did not rely on their sound quality to stand out. And the reason I don't use the best libraries money can buy is, well, because I don't have the income of a top Hollywood composer like James Newton Howard et al. Some of us mere mortals must make do with what we have 
 
I wouldn't necessarily call the Solo Strad or Gofriller Cello entry level products, they offer a level of control not found in other instruments and I was fairly happy with the results here actually. Perhaps my ears are inferior though hehe. I do appreciate telling me about LA Scoring Strings. I had heard of HS, but LASS is new to me. It looks very promising, though I'm not sure its solo strings would be as good as the dedicated solo instruments. And personally I've never been all that impressed by the VSL strings I've heard. But LASS I will probably invest in come next paycheck. Or three, haha.

Thanks,

Sam Dillard


----------



## JohnG (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi Sam,

There is a "lite" version of LASS, with an upgrade path, I believe. It is less expensive than the full version. I thought there was at least one version of the library that included the "first chair" and the full sections, but audiobro.com would presumably be the place to find out.

Alternatively, the solo strings for EWQLSO are surprisingly good, if you already own that library. And I would also mention again SILK, though it's not a string library. It does have some very cool-sounding strings and other instruments in it.

As far as your ears / my ears / their ears, sometimes people like one thing or another thing, no doubt. On the other hand, I think that differences in perception often arise from differences in monitoring, as much as from genuine differences of opinion. Compounding the matter, often those building up a music setup invest least and last in the monitoring chain -- speakers / amp / cables / converters -- so what you and I are listening to, or someone else is listening to, is not really comparable.

Anyway, happy shopping!


----------



## Sam Dillard (Feb 10, 2011)

JohnG @ Thu Feb 10 said:


> Hi Sam,
> 
> There is a "lite" version of LASS, with an upgrade path, I believe. It is less expensive than the full version. I thought there was at least one version of the library that included the "first chair" and the full sections, but audiobro.com would presumably be the place to find out.
> 
> ...



That's true, and a good point. Hardware is probably often overlooked. I have M-Audio Studiophile monitors which are supposed to be pretty neutral, but they are a few years old now. As far as LASS, you are right, they apparently have a new upgrade tier. Yep, I do indeed use EWQLSO, and the strings do sound very nice. But they lack the smooth legatos and all that. So I think LASS is the way to go then.

Thanks,

-Sam


----------



## Sam Dillard (Feb 12, 2011)

Should have posted this first but can't edit posts here it seems, direct download link:

http://www.samostudios.com/music/metroid/03-The_Crimson_Depths.mp3 (http://www.samostudios.com/music/metroi ... Depths.mp3)


----------



## maraskandi (Jun 24, 2011)

Really really enjoyed your track The Last Dream!!!! Stirring stuff you write.


----------



## Sam Dillard (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you, I'm glad you liked it  Maybe I should have posted that here instead, as remixes don't seem to get much attention lol. I actually have a different/much better version of The Last Dream in the works as part of a soundtrack series. That previous one was really just a test-run of different themes. 

-Sam


----------



## maraskandi (Jun 25, 2011)

That's pretty exciting, I look forward to hearing it!


----------

